# Internet Cost in Florence



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

We are planning to move to Florence in 2020. I am currently working on a budget. Can anyone give me an estimate of home Internet costs. Thanks


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

ElRey2020 said:


> We are planning to move to Florence in 2020. I am currently working on a budget. Can anyone give me an estimate of home Internet costs. Thanks


https://www.tim.it/offerte/fisso

Prices are pretty reasonable (compared to Australia anyway). 
Fibre is available in most urban areas, either fibre to the home or fibre to the cabinet (when you are house-hunting, look for a grey cabinet with an orange top in the vicinity).


----------



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks, the prices are much better than I am paying in the US


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

TIM would be the most expensive choice usually. It does have the biggest network.

I have Vodafone . Price depends on what you get. Mine currently includes 100MB,installation cost and free calls local and to most of the world. I think with the latest increase I'm at about €34 a month.


----------

